# Skin Discoloration



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy went to the vet today.

I asked the vet about a place on Sissy's back close to the tail. It is about the size of a quarter - dark in color - the hair looks like it is growing back (like it had been gone at one time) I noticed this about a month ago and thought it was skin discoloration. 

He looked at it under a black light and didn't see anything. Not ring worm, no bacteria. He thinks it might have been a hot spot at one time and now the hair is growing back. He said sometimes where a hot spot has been the skin will discolor.

This is not my regular vet and frankly don't like this vet. So I will ask my regular vet next time. He said nothing to worry about.

Have any of you had skin discoloration after a hot spot? I don't remember her having a hot spot. I am just sure she didn't have one.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Weird - you don't remember a hot spot and he didn't find ringworm? And I assume it doesn't look like ticking (a large freckle/coloring on the skin)?

Do you ever see her chewing her skin? I wonder if she had a bite and chewed it there because it itched, but that doesn't explain the change in skin color.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK Ladies, what is a 'hot spot'?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A hot spot is an area that is irritated and usually itchy. It can be due to an allergy, a bite or ??? It is usually reddish or looks bothered. The dog usually wants to bite it, lick it, scratch it or something. Some dogs get them a lot and some never get them at all.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ahhhh, thanks Kimberly! Sorry I was of no help for Sissy though. Hopefully her regular Vet will come up with an idea what it could be...


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I KNOW that she didn't have a hot spot there - I would have noticed. I brush her often.

It's like is just appeared. It doesn't itch her and she doesn't bite at it or anything. It's not scaly.

He said not to worry about it. I am just puzzled by it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can see why! That's definitely mysterious to have it change color like that. I'd love to know what your vet thinks next time he sees her.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I've seen skin discoloration on McKenna but it was due to her reaction to her rabies shot. The skin turned very dark and all the hair fell out in an area on her shoulder about the size of a silver dollar. Eventually the dark skin faded to a dot and the hair grew back.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Susan,

That is interesting. Sissy hasn't had a reaction to her shot but maybe this happened and I didn't know it??????


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Update on Sissy - we took her to see the regular vet. He said it looked like maybe she had something there (he didn't know what) and possibly a staph infection. He put her on antibiotics. The spot is getting lighter in the center and so I am thinking it is going to clear up... so strange. 

I really never remember or saw a sore on her - it's just so puzzling. It really looks like a bruise that you or I would have.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Don't you only need the tinest break in the skin to get a staph infection? If so, it would seem that even a small scratch or bug bite could have allowed it to happen, and unfortunately, you just can't protect her from every little thing like that. 

I'm glad it looks like it is clearing up now.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marie, thanks for the update, it makes sense now that the antibiotics seem to work. Hopefully it'll disappear in no time!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marie, if it was a staph infection, you would have noticed it long ago!! It would have become like a boil and drained, possibly be a little bloody. If you never saw a hotspot, then you would def. have seen a staph infection! But if the antibiotic are helping that is a good thing. It could have just been a little bacteria infection from a bite, or a scratch. 
Kisses and hugs to Sissy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I know - it's very puzzling to me. I never saw anything until this "bruise type area" appeared. The antibiotics seem to be working.

I feel bad that I hadn't noticed anything - she never was biting, licking at the area - I just was brushing her and noticed a dark spot.

Thanks guys!


----------

